# New Goat won't start



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Waht a way to start a morning. It is going to be a beautiful day today, temp in the 60's and sunny. I wanted to drive it today. It has 297 miles on it and guess what, it would not start this morning. The dealer told me that they put in a brand new battery before I bought it. Tough to believe. Well, have to call them this morning to have them come and get it.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

So, the motor would not "turn" at all, like in a dead battery?


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

From that limited info it sounds like a dead battery to me.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah. It is a dead battery. It is going into the shop this morning. They jsut put in a new battery when I drove it off of the lot and it will not hold a charge.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

Probably the alternator.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

bummer:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BlackSheep said:


> Waht a way to start a morning. It is going to be a beautiful day today, temp in the 60's and sunny. I wanted to drive it today. It has 297 miles on it and guess what, it would not start this morning. The dealer told me that they put in a brand new battery before I bought it. Tough to believe. Well, have to call them this morning to have them come and get it.



*If it's a M/6 ...... push it down the road and pop the clutch. It should start. Then drive it in. *


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Just got back from the dealer. Installed a new battery for the 2nd time. They checked the electrical system and found nothing. The general manager came back and took care of me though. He filled up the car with gas and gave me a card for a free oil change when it needs it. I think I made out pretty good today. New batter and over $100 from them. Good deal. Now if it will just start the next time I get in it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The factory batteries are really bad. When I bought my '04 -- the green eye was out for the first couple of months. It took that long to build up a charge. The car always started, though. Maybe it has something to do with the cars sitting around so long before being actively used.

Who knows? Maybe the dealer took one battery out of a GTO, had it charged, then installed it as new. Either that or the tech might have cut a corner and charged it up. Either way, good luck with your new ride -- and it's great you have a dealer that knows how to treat good people like you right.


----------



## Lightindarkness420 (Dec 6, 2006)

I had kind of the same problem, but mine was because I am not used to turning my lights off and on by myself. My G6 turned them on and off for me.

I find it really annoying that my GTO beeps at me when I am in Park and take my seatbelt off, but it doesn’t say a word when I leave the lights on…


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Are ther optima batteries worth the ching?


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

Lightindarkness420 said:


> I had kind of the same problem, but mine was because I am not used to turning my lights off and on by myself. My G6 turned them on and off for me.
> 
> I find it really annoying that my GTO beeps at me when I am in Park and take my seatbelt off, but it doesn’t say a word when I leave the lights on…


what do you mean that you have to turn your lights on and off? thats what the auto setting is for.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Even if you leave it in the "On" position, they shut off automatically.


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

The biggest advantage to the Optima is that they are dry cell batteries which means that when you lay your rig on its lid the acid dosen't leak out. I run two Orbital dry cell batteries in my bronco and have had good luck with them. The only disadvantage is you absoulutly CANNOT charge them EVER over 14 volts. No 200 amp or even 40 amp boost with the battey charger. Seems to burn a cell every time. I learned the hard way, was warned but got in a hurry one day and ruined both batteries. I was on a wheeling trip recently and had a buddy of mine pop a bead on a front left tire comming down a very steep hill and got his rig wedged in the trail with the steering at full lock so he couldn't continue down the hill by gravity. He used his Optima yellow top and his starter repeatedly to back up the hill to get out. Absulutly abused that battery all day and couldn't run it down. The Optima yellow top will be the only battery I will ever buy, I was that impressed with it.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I had this problem where the lights stayed on when I shut the car off and the dial was in the auto position. May not be your problem, but i still have it.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10084&highlight=lights


----------

